# "netmount" was not started

## alejo

Hello.

I've been installing gentoo all day everyithing seemed to be going well. After finishing installing and rebooting, I got the following error:

*Starting eth0

*    Bringing up eth0

*         dhcp

*            Running dhcpcd

* Starting local ...

* ERROR: Problem starting needed services

*              "nemount" was not started.

By the way, mi NIC is a Linksys LNE100TX and by looking online I saw that it uses the tulip driver. Also, after doing lsmod I saw that tulip was listed along with all other drivers. I also made sure I had selected the following in the kernel:

Device Drivers ---> Networking support ---> Network device support ---> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) ---> Tulip family network device support ---> "Tulip" family network device support"

I looked everywhere online, but nothing fixed my problem. Could anyone please let me know how to fix this problem?

Thanx

----------

## Big Jim Slade

It appears that your network device is not retrieving an IP address via DHCP.  To the right of the line that says "Running dhcpcd" is there an [OK] or an [!!]?  Do you have network access once the machine is booted up?

----------

## alejo

You are right. My NIC is not getting an IP, there is a [!!] to the right of Running dhcpcd.

I still don't know how to fix the problem

Any tips?

Thanx

----------

## Big Jim Slade

If you run ifconfig what does it report?  Can you bring up the device manually?

----------

## alejo

Hey, 

I figured it out. Thanx

----------

## geb

Alejo,

great you have solved the problem! SO what was it? I have the same problem, and I havn't found yet...

Cheers,

Geb

----------

## UberLord

Either he fixed his dhcp client or changed the RC_STRICT_NET_CHECKING variable in /etc/conf.d/rc

----------

## alejo

Hey, 

Well, I recompiled the kernel but this tieme, I put my network card driver as embeded in the kernel <*> instead of <M>. That solved my problem

I hope that helps.

----------

## geb

Ok,

so I have try to recompile the kernel with the driver embedded. It does not work. 

Here is the output of ifconfig

```

ifconfig

lo   link encap:Local Loopback

     inet addr:127.0.0.1   Mask:255.0.0.0

     UP LOOPBACK RUNNING   MTU:16436   Metric:1

     RX packets:0  errors:0  dropped:0  overruns:0  frame:0

     TX packets:0  errors:0  dropped:0  overruns:0 carrier:0

     collisions:0  txqueulen:0

     RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0  (0.0 b)

```

Well, looks like the device is not up. Was same thing with nic driver as module, and when I was doing lsmod the module was appearing (3c59x in my case as I got 3C509b card) was appearing. On this pc, I got debian installed and it is working properly with the same module (3c59x).

UberLord, I am not too sure of what you meant by changing RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING in /etc/conf.d/rc. In mine the value is 'NO'. What value would you recommend to solve this problem?

Thanks all.

Geb

----------

## wchogg

 *geb wrote:*   

> Ok,
> 
> so I have try to recompile the kernel with the driver embedded. It does not work. 
> 
> Here is the output of ifconfig
> ...

 

This is the problem I've been having.  On boot it detects eth0 but can't set the address via dhcp so all I get is "netmount" not started.

----------

## geb

well,

I still have the problem. I have put back the driver in module and when it boots, I have the same old message netmount not started.

After login, if I do a ifconfig, just l0 is present.

if I do 

```
ifconfig eth0 up
```

then on the next ifconfig I can see eth0 which look pretty ok; I can see received and transmitted packets, and no errors, nor dropped. It looks to me like a problem with dhcpcd... or a missing link somewhere. Anyone got an idea?

Thx!

Geb

----------

## Big Jim Slade

After you do an ifconfig eth0 up to bring up the device, are you then running dhcpcd eth0 to pull an IP address?  If so, what's happening?  Does manually bringing up the device work or does it fail too?

----------

## mirek

I have got the same problem after emerging to the new baselayout-1.12.0_pre7-r1.

I am back to baselayout-1.11.13-r1 and it is working well.

----------

## geb

 *Quote:*   

> After you do an ifconfig eth0 up to bring up the device, are you then running dhcpcd eth0 to pull an IP address? If so, what's happening? Does manually bringing up the device work or does it fail too?

 

If I try to do that then nothing happen. I mean if I do a ifconfig after that, eth0 is not present anymore. I am going to try to setup the connection manually (without dhcpcd) to emerge baselayout-1.11.13-r1 and see if it works. I'll keep you posted!

Geb

----------

## geb

Haya all,

sorry for the long delay but life has been a bit hard these last few weeks.. For this problem it seems that 

```

dhcpcd -HD eth0

```

solve my problem... I am not sure why. It is somewhere in the install manual, it seems that it is for fussy network manager who want users to use domainname and hostsname...

well, I'll let you know if it collapse again at my next boot, in a few months I hope   :Wink: 

Geb[/code]

----------

